# CNC Router software for 2D cutting?



## woox (Aug 22, 2008)

Hey guys I have decided to buy a CNC machine, its now time to practice with the software first.

I have seen in programs such as Mach3 that you can import BMB/JPG files and such, but let me explain what I want to do and maybe someone can redirect me to proper software. 

I plan on making a front plate for a computer case in photoshop (to scale) something like this:









Now where the black boxes are for DVD tray and USB I just want the CNC to cut a box around there, basically cut where there is a black line, to make the neccesary "openings" for my case. 

I would like to know what is the best and easiest software I can use to achieve this (you can say I am almost engraving)?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Do you realise that, because a router uses a round cutter, however small, the corners will be round, not square. This type of panel is normally stamped out.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi woox

You may want to check out the links below, someone maybe doing the same as you and I'm sure someone can give you a tip or two on the software you need,, 

http://www.cnczone.com/forums/
http://www.cnczone.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=385

=============


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi woox

I see you got your tip(s)

Now you see what I mean CNC is Not cheap but it can do some great things.. 

I will plug Carvewrigh one more time, you can find them as low as 1200.00 and lower on Ebay and they come with the software.. 
You can download the software for free and play with it for 30 days...

I will NOTE,,, that ACE Hardware is now selling them now ...


http://www.vectric.com/WebSite/Vectric/cut2D/c2d_index.htm
http://www.vectric.com/WebSite/Vectric/vgallery/vcp_gallery.htm

=======


----------



## woox (Aug 22, 2008)

links to any cravewright machines? they look like printers btw


----------



## karbunkle1952 (Sep 17, 2007)

SheetCam is inexpensive, easy to use and the developer is very helpful writing post processors


----------



## Ryan360 (Jun 22, 2015)

cut 2d is really good, easy to learn, and well worth the money. ($150)


----------



## cnewb (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey there WOOX

I too use CUT2D to cut parts as you described above,
Works for me very well.

If I had it to do over again, I would start out with VCARVE PRO, a lot cheaper than ASPIRE ( also a very nice tool ),
but suits my needs just fine.

Here are some parts that I cut a while back using CUT2D and a 1/8 inch "plastics" router bit.

Although these parts are not engraved, a proper engraving bit works fine with CUT2D.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Cut2D should be all you need. When you want to try more advanced things then you can upgrade to VCarve pro for the difference in price between the two.


----------



## Vincent Doan (May 28, 2016)

If you later want to do inlays, then ImagePaint GCode Pro from Amazon Canvas is your best bet.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

Nobody asked what material you want to cut so I will. A laser may be a better choice than a router


----------

